# Zotac GeForce RTX 3080 AMP Holo



## W1zzard (Mar 5, 2021)

The GeForce RTX 3080 AMP Holo is Zotac's flagship variant of the RTX 3080. It comes overclocked out of the box and has a powerful 16+3 VRM design. Temperatures and noise levels are slightly better than the Founders Edition, and idle-fan-stop is included, too.

*Show full review*


----------



## mouacyk (Mar 5, 2021)

Does this card hit the 374W limit more consistently than other card's at their max?  For example, Gigabyte Gaming OC only reports around 350W when it's already throttling, but theoretically its limit is at 370W.  I think the same happens to the TUF.


----------



## good11 (Mar 6, 2021)

Don't buy this VGA card, I was bought this sh.... and I can use it for 4 days because it burned.


----------



## Xuper (Mar 6, 2021)

since when RTX 3080 becomes $1100 ? wasn't MSRP at $700 ?


----------



## dr.noob (Mar 6, 2021)

yep.
NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 Founders Edition Review - Must-Have for 4K Gamers | TechPowerUp

3070 - 500
3080 - 700
3090 - 1500


----------



## altermere (Mar 6, 2021)

Xuper said:


> since when RTX 3080 becomes $1100 ? wasn't MSRP at $700 ?


yeah, it's the "new normal". maybe $700 only if you have connections in the industry.


----------



## F-man4 (Mar 6, 2021)

It’s the first time I see a 3080 worse than FE.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 6, 2021)

F-man4 said:


> It’s the first time I see a 3080 worse than FE.


Same here, I talked about this a bit in the conclusion


----------



## Max(IT) (Mar 6, 2021)

Xuper said:


> since when RTX 3080 becomes $1100 ? wasn't MSRP at $700 ?


MSRP is the price for the FE, not a fixed price for AIBs.

by the way I have the Holo AMP since December and it is fine, but hotter than many competitors (excluding the FE) due to the closed design of the backplate I think...
paid 900€ for that...


----------



## Wshlist (Mar 6, 2021)

Here's a shower thought: Does vapourware use vapour chamber cooling?


----------



## mechtech (Mar 6, 2021)

Nice work W1zz!  I really like that power consumption chart, great info at a glance.

Some feedback.  I expanded and read the methods.  Looking back at the review I did not notice cyberpunk and avg FPS for it making a bit challenging for comparison to the v-sync at 60fps.  Other thing was v-sync was 1080p.  I guess you must have reasons why you did it like that.  Just makes it a bit more challenging comparing gaming v-sync vs no v-sync on your chart.
The FPS/power consumption is great though. 

Cheers


----------



## trog100 (Mar 6, 2021)

i dont know where the ebay $1100 dollars comes from.. the current UK ebay 3080 price is around £1650..

keep up to date lads please..

trog


----------



## F-man4 (Mar 6, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> Same here, I talked about this a bit in the conclusion


I heard that the new batch of RTX3090’s mining performance was limited like the RTX3060.
May this 3080 AMP Holo individual have the same thing happened?
I doubt if the nVidia’s mining restriction affect the GPU’s basic performance.


----------



## qubit (Mar 7, 2021)

There tends to be something funny about Zotac top end cards. On this one it's a slight, niggling performance loss preventing it from reaching its advertised performance. That would bug me enough not to buy it, although I wouldn't notice it in everyday use. Why should I knowingly buy a flawed product when I can get perfect for similar money? It's not even all that quiet, either.

I previously had a Zotac GTX 1080 AMP! and that experience didn't end well. Firstly, it had that very irritating fan noise pumping issue problem that I *posted about*, then, after less than two years of relatively little gaming and no overclocking, it kicked the bucket. I was lucky that Amazon were so generous and immediately offered me a full refund for it.

Add all these things together and it's a brand that I just don't trust anymore. The two top end MSI cards that I bought however (780 Ti, 2080 SUPER, both quiet fan versions) work beautifully, on the other hand, with no niggles.

My very old Zotacs in the form of reference GTX 285 from 2009 & GTX 580 from 2011 still work fine to this day too, even though they're kinda noisy about it, bless.


----------



## junglist724 (Mar 7, 2021)

I'd like to see gaming power draw in games like Jedi Fallen Order and The Outriders demo. These are the only games I've played that have caused me to trip OCP on a 750W psu.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 7, 2021)

F-man4 said:


> May this 3080 AMP Holo individual have the same thing happened?


I've had this card for a long time, first the first sample, which got replaced with the card that's reviewed now, then xmas holidays, other launches, etc. Originally this was supposed to go live in November/December


----------



## Max(IT) (Mar 7, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> I've had this card for a long time, first the first sample, which got replaced with the card that's reviewed now, then xmas holidays, other launches, etc. Originally this was supposed to go live in November/December


it is impossible to compare the same card on different configurations (too many things could change the results) but in every benchmark I tried it "outperform" the FE ... it is quite strange.
The only issue I have with the Zotac is the temperature, if you compare it to a TUF 3080 OC.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 7, 2021)

Max(IT) said:


> but in every benchmark I tried it largerly outperform the FE


Do you have both an FE and the AMP Holo?


----------



## HenrySomeone (Mar 7, 2021)

Zotac GeForce RTX 3080 AMP Holo​Holo as in hologram?


----------



## fanchiuho (Mar 8, 2021)

Funny, I thought we are going to see this reviewed as a mining card now with what the ZOTAC USA twitter have been telling me. Where are the mining benchmarks?


----------



## watzupken (Mar 8, 2021)

Seems like Zotac is still using the black thermal pads that will melt...


----------



## lemoncarbonate (Mar 9, 2021)

I wonder about the stability. My friend bought the Zotac 3080 Trinity and it crashes a lot. He regretted choosing Zotac.


----------



## HenrySomeone (Mar 9, 2021)

Yeah, they haven't really had great cards after 900 series...


----------



## Max(IT) (Mar 9, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> Do you have both an FE and the AMP Holo?


I had for a while (a few days then I sold the FE).
At stock the Zotac was faster in TimeSpy, superposition , far cry 5 and shadow of the tomb Raider. Not by much... but consistently.
the issue with the Zotac are a not aggressive enough fan curve and temperatures (still slightly lower than FE).


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 9, 2021)

Max(IT) said:


> At stock the Zotac was faster in TimeSpy, superposition , far cry 5 and shadow of the tomb Raider. Not by much... but consistently.


Interesting, I saw the opposite, and consistently, too. Would have been interesting to do more testing if you still had the FE


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 10, 2021)

HenrySomeone said:


> Zotac GeForce RTX 3080 AMP Holo​Holo as in hologram?


More like Hollow as in empty, just like promises to deliver cards for gamers. (not miners)


----------



## Felix123BU (May 30, 2021)

Hi @W1zzard , is there a place where I could check the exact settings you used for each game? Apologies if there already is and I don't know where to look


----------



## micropage7 (May 30, 2021)

just wait, it just me or the thermal pad is pretty thick


----------



## W1zzard (May 30, 2021)

Felix123BU said:


> Hi @W1zzard , is there a place where I could check the exact settings you used for each game? Apologies if there already is and I don't know where to look


It's always highest settings, unlike specifically mentioned in the text above. All games use custom test scenes, not the integrated benchmark


----------

